# any relation



## massaman (Oct 8, 2009)

wonder if this is any relation to the tropidomantis Yen has







Tropidomantis (eomantis)


----------



## superfreak (Oct 8, 2009)

This looks like neomantis from australaia. james can tell you more as theyre his favorite.

considering theyre in the same genus id take a wild stab at them being somewhat related, if thats what you mean. but no, theyre not brothers or anything, lol.

My mistake, just looked at the site, its eomantis from India apparently. still Tropidomantis though so i dont understand your question.


----------



## massaman (Oct 8, 2009)

asking if this is in the same genus or family as the one yen has!


----------



## wero626 (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL well if that is the ooth that you have those look awsome big oh wings to huh haha wow wonder what the male looks like thats gonna be an interesting species of mantids..


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 9, 2009)

massaman said:


> asking if this is in the same genus or family as the one yen has!


Why can't you just research? Or better yet, ask Yen. He has tons of mantids and your question doesn't really make sense. That and I don't know why you have to use an exclamation mark.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 9, 2009)

massaman said:


> asking if this is in the same genus or family as the one yen has!


Here's how it works, Paul. Living things have been divided into groups and the smaller groups until we come to one distinct critter that can breed successfully with other members of its own species. Superfreak was surprised at yr question because both the mantis in the pic and Yen's mantis are called (for our purposes) Tropidomantis, which places them in the same genus, the second smallest group of living things.

I've used it before, but here is an easy mnemonic for learning the different groups. The one at the top is a very large group, and the groups get smaller as you go down the list to species:

Dear Domain Eukaria

Karen Kingdom Animals (Animalia)

Please Phylum Arthropods (Arthropoda)

Come Class Insects (Insecta)

Over Order Mantodea*

For Family Mantidae

Great Genus Tenodera

Sex Species gressitti

And there you go. The mantis in the pic that you posted and Yen's Tenodera are both in the second smallest groups, which probably makes them cousins. Notice that the genus name always starts with a capital, and that the species name starts with a lower case letter. You will really find it helpful to learn these by heart.

* Some sources still call Mantodea a sub order. They are out of date.


----------



## superfreak (Oct 9, 2009)

like i said. theyre both Tropidomantis (I assume thats what Phil meant by Tenodera!). theyre both labeled as Tropidomantis. Where is the confusion, i do not understand.


----------



## revmdn (Oct 9, 2009)

You know I just don't think I can remember all that. I'll just say "look at that rad looking bug". Thank you very much.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 9, 2009)

revmdn said:


> You know I just don't think I can remember all that. I'll just say "look at that rad looking bug". Thank you very much.


 :lol:


----------



## ismart (Oct 9, 2009)

massaman said:


> wonder if this is any relation to the tropidomantis Yen has


Yes there is a relation. They are both a _Tropidomantis sp._


----------



## Christian (Oct 9, 2009)

_Tropidomantis (Eomantis)_ sp.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 9, 2009)

Eomantis has color spot wing while Tropidomantis wing is transparent.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 9, 2009)

superfreak said:


> like i said. theyre both Tropidomantis (I assume thats what Phil meant by Tenodera!). theyre both labeled as Tropidomantis. Where is the confusion, i do not understand.


Thanks, Superfreak! As you know, I should't write when it's past my bedtime!


----------

